
Show HN: Private banking tools for the rest of us - gakos
I&#x27;m excited to share Automated &quot;Sweep&quot; Transfers are now available in the Astra app. &quot;Sweeps&quot; are typically only available via private banking – they automatically move any funds over a given threshold to another account so you can save more without overly affecting your cash balance. Astra is the first app to offer this advanced banking functionality to the everyday consumer! Would love any and all feedback on our new feature.<p><a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2RcLWWo" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2RcLWWo</a>
======
jcwayne
Sounds great, but I see nothing on your site telling me why I should trust you
with my banking credentials.

~~~
gakos
Thanks for the feedback. What would you expect to see? We are probably doing
it but could do better at sharing that info.

